# Pioneer Elite Pro-1130HD monitor standby light flashing



## darothwell (Sep 9, 2013)

I am pleased to now be part of this forum.

I have a Pioneer Plasma TV with separate receiver, model Pro-1130HD. It works great and delivers images of unsurpassed quality. "Expensive, but worth" it as they say on TV ads.

A new issue has popped up I am unable to resolve. The TV works great, but when I turn it off, the monitor light does not go to solid blue, but to a constantly alternating blue-red sequence. It continues indefinitely and does not appear to be an error code.

I have tried rebooting and changing Power Options, but the flashing light remains.

Any suggestions on how to return this light to solid blue when the system is off?

Thanks to all,

DougR


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

DougR,

Sounds like it may be a power supply board issue. Does the lights have a sequence, like 5 flashes pause and then repeating the five flashes?

-Robert


----------



## darothwell (Sep 9, 2013)

Robert,

Thanks for your reply.

As noted, it does not appear to be an error code, as the alternating red and blue is constant and continuous with no apparent pattern. Very strange, for sure.

Thanks again,

Doug


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I would get a service manual and see if this indicates something. Could be waiting for data or something similar.


----------



## darothwell (Sep 9, 2013)

Thanks for your suggestion.

I have the user manual, where the troubleshooting tips do not address my issue. Do you have any advice where I can look for a service manual for this display?

Thanks,

DougR


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Other than a google search or a friendly authorized dealer I don't know how to get the service manual.

Hope this does not sound silly, but try unplugging the TV from the all outlet for at least 10 minuets. 

-Robert


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Pioneer manuals were always quite expensive. I would check the sites that have them for a small fee or free. One that we have had much success with is Elektrotanya.com. I looks a little shaky, but I know lots of serious DIYers and lots of techs that get many manuals there.


----------



## aboiii (Jan 19, 2016)

Does anyone know if this issues was resolved? My Pioneer Pro-1130HD just started doing the same thing when I set it up after a move.


----------



## ndyvidual (Jan 20, 2016)

Interesting that blue means standby on that model. My Kuro PDP-5020FD has blue for on, ref for standby. 

Is there anything in the USB port (assuming that model has one)? Mine will alternate flashing during firmware update errors, but orange is involved. 

I have the instructions and firmware saved if it helps, though the PRO-111FD is included. And it doesn't exactly address what you describe so it may be of limited use.


----------

